# Sudden Bare Bottoms



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi first time chicken owner and first time poster. I've searched this forum and looks like some very knowledgeable members and chicken owners here that I'm hoping can help me..

I have 7 hens that are only 6 months old, within the last 2 days, 5 of the 7 suddenly have bare butts below the vent, some have cuts and scabs on them. I can't see any mites but can't say for sure if any are present. The vents are clean and the balding does not go all the way up to the vent on 4 of the 5.

We normally free range them but in the past month we've had a lot of snow and they haven't been out of the run much.

So far in trying to treat this tonight I removed them from the coop to and inside area and cleaned each one's bottom and balding area. Also sprayed with anti-microbial poultry spray. Keeping them out of the coop for now..

Here's a few pictures, hoping someone can help figure out what this is and how to treat it.. Any input appreciated! Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've got one or two doing that to the others. There are some things you can try, Blue Kote, anti pic (I've heard mixed reviews on that) diaper rash ointment. 

You do need to figure out who is doing it and why. It could be a lack of protein, boredom, too tight of a space. So if you can give more information on your birds it would be helpful.


----------



## Orchid11 (Jan 9, 2021)

Little Raptors said:


> Hi first time chicken owner and first time poster. I've searched this forum and looks like some very knowledgeable members and chicken owners here that I'm hoping can help me..
> 
> I have 7 hens that are only 6 months old, within the last 2 days, 5 of the 7 suddenly have bare butts below the vent, some have cuts and scabs on them. I can't see any mites but can't say for sure if any are present. The vents are clean and the balding does not go all the way up to the vent on 4 of the 5.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue and I think mine is caused by lack of space. In the Uk there is a bird flu outbreak so all birds have to be under cover. My birds have a lovely run but it just isn't the same as being free range like they were before the outbreak.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it the same virulent flu from out of China? I guess they're going to have to see if they can develop a vaccine for that particular flu because it happens so often there now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Orchid11 said:


> I have the same issue and I think mine is caused by lack of space. In the Uk there is a bird flu outbreak so all birds have to be under cover. My birds have a lovely run but it just isn't the same as being free range like they were before the outbreak.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Little Raptors said:


> Hi first time chicken owner and first time poster. I've searched this forum and looks like some very knowledgeable members and chicken owners here that I'm hoping can help me..
> 
> I have 7 hens that are only 6 months old, within the last 2 days, 5 of the 7 suddenly have bare butts below the vent, some have cuts and scabs on them. I can't see any mites but can't say for sure if any are present. The vents are clean and the balding does not go all the way up to the vent on 4 of the 5.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Orchid11 (Jan 9, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you!


----------



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You've got one or two doing that to the others. There are some things you can try, Blue Kote, anti pic (I've heard mixed reviews on that) diaper rash ointment.
> 
> You do need to figure out who is doing it and why. It could be a lack of protein, boredom, too tight of a space. So if you can give more information on your birds it would be helpful.





robin416 said:


> You've got one or two doing that to the others. There are some things you can try, Blue Kote, anti pic (I've heard mixed reviews on that) diaper rash ointment.
> 
> You do need to figure out who is doing it and why. It could be a lack of protein, boredom, too tight of a space. So if you can give more information on your birds it would be helpful.


Thank you so much for he quick reply we will try the blue kote this weekend. We've had our hens since June 16th so imagine they were hatched a couple days before that. They started laying November 29th and we are up to 4-6 eggs a day recently. They have been on organic layer feed since 20 weeks and have constant access to both grit and oyster shell. I give them fresh veggies as treats mostly been sticking to cabbage, brussel sprouts, apples, cucumbers, or celery. I sprinkle oatmeal and fresh meal worms on top of the veggies a few times a week. If we don't have the fresh veggies we give them a mixture of organic corn, oatmeal, and mealworm casings as a treat daily- which I've been reading trying to research this issue is probably too much... We just recently added the corn to their treat mixture about 2 weeks ago. They have a 6x6x6 coop attached to a 10x10x10 enclosed run area with an auto chicken door set to dusk and dawn. They have a very large area to free range but usually stay within 100 yards of their coop. They've pretty much consistently been able to free range for 4-6 hours a day until recently. We live in upstate NY and have had snow on the ground now for 10 days they have refused to step onto the snow so they will not leave their run area. These last 10 days is the longest they have ever not left their run area. The other storms we have had this winter the snow has melted within a week. I am keeping a close eye on them since relocating them last night to an indoor area so will hopefully figure out whos doing it. They would have done this to themselves since Tuesday of this week. I have some photos from 1//5 and all were fluffy butted. When I was thinking this could be vent gleet or mites last night we just wanted to get them out of the coop and cleaned up we found a lot of blood spots which is what alerted us to the bare bottom condition. I am relieved to now be feeling like they aren't sick but super concerned about their bald bottoms in the winter temperatures we have here. Right now it is 15 degrees F outside their coop normally stays about 15 degrees warmer than the outdoors. Please advise if you think they can keep themselves warm enough with the bare bottoms and bellies or should I keep them indoors until I can get their feathers to grow back?


----------



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

Orchid11 said:


> Thank you!


Thank you


----------



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum!


thank you


----------



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

Orchid11 said:


> I have the same issue and I think mine is caused by lack of space. In the Uk there is a bird flu outbreak so all birds have to be under cover. My birds have a lovely run but it just isn't the same as being free range like they were before the outbreak.


Thank you for your reply I am sorry to hear your dealing with a bird flu outbreak. The last 10 days have been the longest ours have gone without free ranging due to snow. They wont walk on snow so they wont leave their run. My problem is feeling like lack of space or boredom now. We are going to try to add a third level of perches that will go up to the top of their run area today. We cant make it bigger this winter but we can use the full area including height.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They definitely are not doing it to themselves. There is a culprit. 

This is why we emphasize they have plenty of space when they have to be up. They appear to have that. You can try hanging a net bag with treats in them. High enough they have to work to get at them. Scatter seed on the ground for them to dig and scratch for. 

A vitamin deficiency could also be a culprit. One of the B's but I don't remember which one. Not enough protein. Too much light. Are you leaving a light on all night?

I noticed you mentioned organic layer feed. That is usually just a 16% protein feed. I kept all of my birds on a 20% protein feed their whole lives. I never had an issue with feather picking.


----------



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

No we don't have a light in their coop. I will check the feed protein % and research the B vitamins. I am not giving them any vitamins currently just putting apple cider vinegar in their water. We are adding a level to their run perches today and I will try hanging veggies high. We are grateful for your help & suggestions. Any opinion on the cold weather conditions with the bottom baldness?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They should be OK as far as the cold. The bad thing about having them in warmer digs is putting them out in colder. Kind of like us going from a warm house to a cold one. 

Are they going into their run? If not, you might have to do some shoveling to convince them to go out and do chicken things. I know of people who shoveled paths for their chickens all over the place. And like good little birds followed the paths.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Little Raptors said:


> No we don't have a light in their coop. I will check the feed protein % and research the B vitamins. I am not giving them any vitamins currently just putting apple cider vinegar in their water. We are adding a level to their run perches today and I will try hanging veggies high. We are grateful for your help & suggestions. Any opinion on the cold weather conditions with the bottom baldness?


You can supplement with a higher protein Game pellet and there are vitamin pellet supplements you can add too.


----------



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They should be OK as far as the cold. The bad thing about having them in warmer digs is putting them out in colder. Kind of like us going from a warm house to a cold one.
> 
> Are they going into their run? If not, you might have to do some shoveling to convince them to go out and do chicken things. I know of people who shoveled paths for their chickens all over the place. And like good little birds followed the paths.


Yes, we shovel the run area out each snowfall and spread stray so they will go out into the run they spend most of the day there unless they are in the nest boxes. Its not super warm where they are inside its about 45 F we are getting them back outside today and it will hopefully not be too shocking. We are going to shovel some paths and put straw down on them today as well as hang the veggie treats in their run area. We have figured out one hen that is definately doing it but I dont have an area to segregate her that is close to the rest of the flock. Hopefully making things more intersting and getting them the paths outside the run area will do the trick this week.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The straw was a great move. Chickens love scratching in straw. And if you sprinkle some wild bird seed you could have them at it for hours.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The straw was a great move. Chickens love scratching in straw. And if you sprinkle some wild bird seed you could have them at it for hours.


That's a really good idea.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

So strange that the three all have feathers pulled out in the same way in the same spot; a spot not so easy for another bird to get at. Yes, another chicken could be plucking them, but the bare spot goes down and between their legs; not areas easy for another to pluck. I would suspect mites causing the hens to pluck themselves.

While the birds should be dusted for mites and lice, be sure to use even more care with the coop, nests, and roosts. Some of these parasites come out at night to feed and then hide during the day. Do not assume that mites are not the problem should the birds look free of parasites. Mites hide in cracks and crevices during the day time.


----------



## Little Raptors (Jan 9, 2021)

danathome said:


> So strange that the three all have feathers pulled out in the same way in the same spot; a spot not so easy for another bird to get at. Yes, another chicken could be plucking them, but the bare spot goes down and between their legs; not areas easy for another to pluck. I would suspect mites causing the hens to pluck themselves.
> 
> While the birds should be dusted for mites and lice, be sure to use even more care with the coop, nests, and roosts. Some of these parasites come out at night to feed and then hide during the day. Do not assume that mites are not the problem should the birds look free of parasites. Mites hide in cracks and crevices during the day time.


We treated for mites today also thanks for the feedback. I had treated the coop last weekend but not the birds. Today we did both again. Trying to cover all bases here I really appreciate everyones help.


----------

